# doppelbelichtete raw file



## sight011 (8. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte gestern eine *.raw Datei bekommen.

Diese war scheinbar doppelbelichtet - und ich wüsste mal gern was das bedeutet?!


----------



## chmee (9. Mai 2014)

aus was für einer Kamera kommt diese raw-Datei?


----------



## bokay (17. Mai 2014)

Hi,

kann zwei Sachen bedeuten. Entweder die Kamera unterstützt Doppelbelichtungen (Sprich man macht ein Foto (=Belichtung) und Kameraintern wird ein zweites dazu gerechnet (eine zweite Belichtung "über" das erste erlaubt) oder es wurde während einer Auslösung mehrmals mit Blitz belichtet, dass Objektiv verdeckt, etc. .


----------

